# 28mm or 32mm touring tyre



## blazingsaddles (6 Jun 2009)

Before I spend my hard earned wonga on a set of touring tyres. Anybody got a good set to sell? 

I'm thinking of spending £ 30.00 on a new set of Schwalbe Marathons so its that sort of quality I'm after.

Regards,
bs


----------



## MacB (6 Jun 2009)

you could be in luck here, I've just switched to 23mm tyres on my weekender and so have a set of M+ 700x28 going spare. These have done about 300 miles and haven't punctured etc, they're in top condition. I'd let them go for £30 posted and am confident enough of the condition to let you pay after you get them and are happy.

You know my details PM or e-mail me if you're interested.....Al


----------



## blazingsaddles (7 Jun 2009)

Hello Al,

Many thanks for the offer. I feel a bit like I'm looking a gift horse in the mouth but I'm leaning more toward the standard Marathons for lightness. I'm only going to do some light touring and leisure riding. 

Surely somebody out there must want them at that price?

Regards,
Neil


----------



## MacB (7 Jun 2009)

blazingsaddles said:


> Hello Al,
> 
> Many thanks for the offer. I feel a bit like I'm looking a gift horse in the mouth but I'm leaning more toward the standard Marathons for lightness. I'm only going to do some light touring and leisure riding.
> 
> ...



No probs Neil, I literally only changed them Saturday so hadn't really got them up for sale yet, just giving you first refusal. when I get camera sorted I've got a few bits to put up for sale properly....cheers...Al


----------



## blazingsaddles (8 Jun 2009)

You can't beat a good sale of items. Its much appreciated by many good cycling folk. With my last sale of stuff I managed to get a fair few items for the Surly Cross Check build I'm doing.  Neil


----------

